# Jays Auto Detaling Durham



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just had my mk11 super sealed and valleted by Jays auto detaling in Durham, 
Fantastic work paint work like glass well pleased


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

keitb1957 said:


> Just had my mk11 super sealed and valleted by Jays auto detaling in Durham,
> Fantastic work paint work like glass well pleased


where abouts are they based, and what did they charge mate?


----------



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Mate 
Jay Came to house for the preparation £ 140.00 all in , fantastic job on my Phantom black coupe
Regards 
Keith


----------



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

Based in Durham area and will travell 15 mile outside the area for a small charge
Keith


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

how long did it take, and is it worth 140?


----------



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

clay bar
machine polish
then silver seal
plus vallet 
£140
TT looks Fantastic


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Wheres the photos keith?


----------



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

sorry dont have camera but belive me can't stop looking at the finish of my pride and joy

Keith


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Got any contact details / website address please


----------



## keitb1957 (Nov 30, 2009)

Here you go

http://www.jaysautodetailing.co.uk/

07947296529
Cheers
Keith


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

thanks 

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

That sounds like a great price for all of that work, I thought a machine polish would be worth more than that on its own?

Charlie


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

keitb1957 said:


> sorry dont have camera but belive me can't stop looking at the finish of my pride and joy
> 
> Keith


Have you got a mobile phone??? they take pic's too! :lol:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Charlie said:


> That sounds like a great price for all of that work, I thought a machine polish would be worth more than that on its own?
> 
> Charlie


I'll look after you mate, as and when ..


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Charlie said:


> That sounds like a great price for all of that work, I thought a machine polish would be worth more than that on its own?
> 
> Charlie


Thats probably all it was... a machine polish. Not paint correction.


----------

